
Why following software design best practices decreases code complexity - ohjeez
http://enterprisecraftsmanship.com/2015/10/26/why-following-software-design-best-practices-decreases-code-complexity/
======
turs0und
Nice concrete walkthrough of an otherwise abstract concept. I'm not sure the
source of code complexity that I worry about most is the number of possible
state transitions, but that does seem like a legitimate source of complexity.

It would be great if the article acknowledged that these design patterns help
reduce complexity in other ways, like more macroscopic codebase structuring,
as an example.

